# New to Poultry Farming



## Wale Oladeinde (Mar 10, 2018)

I am new starter of Poultry farming. what are tips / tools you think will be helpful to get me started. I saw 2014 Chick tracker excel that was quite good and not sure if their is an updated version. Please kindly share you insight with me. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Steinwand (Sep 23, 2017)

welcome! Put one tablespoon of vinegar per gallon of water in the chicken drinkers keeps mold from growing and you only have to clean them once every month


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Fresh water every day. Really safe coop and pen


----------

